# UBER NEW SURGE PRICING



## HRD2UBER

So I went over the new surge pricing. They want feedbackgive them feedback on the you dont get your surge price on the next trip if you turn your app off, I gave them feedback But since they when we turn our apps totally off we should still get our fee when we log back on. I also told them its wrong especially with people who have disabilities like bladder control, back pains, and family emergencies and we have to turn off our apps it's so not fair. If we can sit in the airport queue 15mins or more and get a 5 Mile ride and can turn our apps off and head back to the airport and keep our place how come we cant do the same thing with this new surge pricing.. I feel it's just another way for them to get more money thru a loop hole..smh SO PLEASE GIVE FEEDBACK ON THIS ISSUE SINCE THEY WANT IT. LET THEM KNOW THEY NEED TO REEVALUATE it. READ BELOW

(Sometimes I don't get surge on my next trip. Why is that?)

When you reach a surge zone, the additional surge earnings will not be applied to your next trip if you are to cancel, reject, go offline, or change your trip preferences. Rider cancellations will not affect surge amounts.


----------



## Failed Login

One of many ways you get screwed with the new surge process. You'll figure our more as you get used to it. I gave 11 rides Saturday night in my normal shift 11pm to 3am. Uber made more than I did on 5 of them, including $9 more on one ride. Gave 3 rides on the way to the airport Monday morning early and Uber made more than me on 2 of those 3. Hope you guys don't find yourself in similar places.


----------



## SuzeCB

Yet another reason to not plan on Ubering again when I come off Waitlist status...


----------



## RedSteel

HRD2UBER said:


> *So I went over the new surge pricing. They want feedbackgive them feedback on the you dont get your surge price on the next trip if you turn your app off, I gave them feedback But since they when we turn our apps totally off we should still get our fee when we log back on. I also told them its wrong especially with people who have disabilities like bladder control, back pains, and family emergencies and we have to turn off our apps it's so not fair. If we can sit in the airport queue 15mins or more and get a 5 Mile ride and can turn our apps off and head back to the airport and keep our place how come we cant do the same thing with this new surge pricing.. I feel it's just another way for them to get more money thru a loop hole..smh SO PLEASE GIVE FEEDBACK ON THIS ISSUE SINCE THEY WANT IT. LET THEM KNOW THEY NEED TO REEVALUATE it. READ BELOW
> 
> (Sometimes I don't get surge on my next trip. Why is that?)
> 
> When you reach a surge zone, the additional surge earnings will not be applied to your next trip if you are to cancel, reject, go offline, or change your trip preferences. Rider cancellations will not affect surge amounts.
> *


Wait....what?



HRD2UBER said:


> *So I went over the new surge pricing. They want feedbackgive them feedback on the you dont get your surge price on the next trip if you turn your app off, I gave them feedback But since they when we turn our apps totally off we should still get our fee when we log back on. I also told them its wrong especially with people who have disabilities like bladder control, back pains, and family emergencies and we have to turn off our apps it's so not fair. If we can sit in the airport queue 15mins or more and get a 5 Mile ride and can turn our apps off and head back to the airport and keep our place how come we cant do the same thing with this new surge pricing.. I feel it's just another way for them to get more money thru a loop hole..smh SO PLEASE GIVE FEEDBACK ON THIS ISSUE SINCE THEY WANT IT. LET THEM KNOW THEY NEED TO REEVALUATE it. READ BELOW
> 
> (Sometimes I don't get surge on my next trip. Why is that?)
> 
> When you reach a surge zone, the additional surge earnings will not be applied to your next trip if you are to cancel, reject, go offline, or change your trip preferences. Rider cancellations will not affect surge amounts.
> *


 I googled this and don't see anything about new surge rules.... where did you see this.

Something this game changing I am sure would be talked about pretty heavily


----------



## PTUber

Totally confused by this post (rant). What am I missing?


----------



## hulksmash

All those things that disqualify you from getting surge on your next trip are things that veteran drivers do to help cause surge in the first place.

No more sitting offline creating driver shortages and waiting for demand to build. No more early departers at events wondering why they can’t get a ride despite a bunch of empty cars in front of them. In fact, you won’t be able to even see the surge offline anymore. Theoretically, no more fear of missing out on higher surge later on if you do take these early departures.

No more rejecting rides from people pinging outside the surge zones while you wait for a better ride to come along. On the same token, no more rejecting rides from people waiting to ping until after surge disappears. This is the one area where they are trying to compromise with drivers who get to the surge area at the right time but end up striking out.

No more cancelling rides because you don’t like the destination or because the surge went up after you accepted the ride. I expect the long trip notification to go away with this new surge if it hasn’t already.

With trip preferences, there will be no more turning off X requests to get XL surge, or going Select only and poaching X rides when the surge increases to a desired level. You will have to set your trip preferences before going online and stick with whatever preference you start out with to get your surge.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER

They are testing this in certain small markets. RHODE ISLAND, CHARLOTTE, SAN ANTONIO, PHOENIX, CINCI AND OKLAHOMA CITY. They're basically replacing the surge multiplier like 1.5x, 2,4x with a flat rate like $2.25 or $6.75. Also they're not paying out long distance surges so forget seeing 50 mile trips with $125 in surge. The CHARLOTTE forum has about 15 pages worth of info. Also there's a Boston thread and Washington DC thread. All with great info.


----------



## JimKE

If they apply the Charlotte experiment nationwide, *you guys who drive late nights* are going to have to re-think your limitless Uber careers.

The only reason to drive late nights is surge. If they take away surge -- which this does -- you'd have to be brain-dead to drive late nights.

Screw the drunks -- tell them to walk to the Greenlight Hub for a ride the next morning.


----------



## anteetr

JimKE said:


> If they apply the Charlotte experiment nationwide, *you guys who drive late nights* are going to have to re-think your limitless Uber careers.
> 
> The only reason to drive late nights is surge. If they take away surge -- which this does -- you'd have to be brain-dead to drive late nights.
> 
> Screw the drunks -- tell them to walk to the Greenlight Hub for a ride the next morning.


I am one of those you speak of. I drive till 3am nearly every Friday and Saturday night. I'd say I did 48/52 weeks last year and I may have missed 2 weekends so far this year. I will be doing zero if that bullshit hits my market. Even if it's biting my nose to spite my face, I quit.

If I still feel the need to drive on the side for extra money, I'm going to lease a taxi.


----------



## Tokichop

I live in OKC and normal trips to airport from my area is about $20. Old surge (x1.5 - x2.5) was around $30 - $50, new surge now is $22.75. 
Read the description on surge adjustment for long trips (mine was 29 miles and 35 minutes long) so I emailed them asking what do they considered as a long trip. Got an email back 14 hours later said “adjustments are only made to very long trips”. Man that was a good laugh...
Also heads up: 
. Haven’t seen anything over $6 on the new surge.
. Surge areas don’t seem to last anything longer than before like they said.
. Surge pops up in a planned distance from you so that you’ll most likely get a request midway heading there. Don’t bother logging off and drive there, you know that extra 3 bucks will be gone once you log back in


----------



## hulksmash

Tokichop said:


> I live in OKC and normal trips to airport from my area is about $20. Old surge (x1.5 - x2.5) was around $30 - $50, new surge now is $22.75.
> Read the description on surge adjustment for long trips (mine was 29 miles and 35 minutes long) so I emailed them asking what do they considered as a long trip. Got an email back 14 hours later said "adjustments are only made to very long trips". Man that was a good laugh...
> Also heads up:
> . Haven't seen anything over $6 on the new surge.
> . Surge areas don't seem to last anything longer than before like they said.
> . Surge pops up in a planned distance from you so that you'll most likely get a request midway heading there. Don't bother logging off and drive there, you know that extra 3 bucks will be gone once you log back in


If you log off or reject a ping, can't you just reset the surge meter by driving into a bigger surge area? I'll give up $3 for a chance at a bigger payout


----------



## HRD2UBER

hulksmash said:


> If you log off or reject a ping, can't you just reset the surge meter by driving into a bigger surge area? I'll give up $3 for a chance at a bigger payout


I feel if we have to pick up service dogs because of the law. This new surge program in PHX is a bunch of shit...we are always the Guinea pigs
All of the young people they got working for them is a all about me crowd, they can care less about the disabled if it ain't a law they dont care
Oh we care about our drivers. I gave them feedback and a example awhile ago before all this crap. I told them I did a surge and I was driving to see if I get another ride. But my son called he had got into an accident. So of course I'm going to turn my app off. So I told them to think about I would've lost my surge amount because I turned my app off to tend to my son. That right there is BS



SuzeCB said:


> Yet another reason to not plan on Ubering again when I come off Waitlist status...


Wow you're still waiting to get approved? Just recently uber took a month to approve my friend San Diego and she has a clean record



RedSteel said:


> Wait....what?
> 
> I googled this and don't see anything about new surge rules.... where did you see this.
> 
> Something this game changing I am sure would be talked about pretty heavily


They are testing on certain state and PHX is one of them. This is just another way for them to take money from us with a shitty as loop hole



RedSteel said:


> Wait....what?
> 
> I googled this and don't see anything about new surge rules.... where did you see this.
> 
> Something this game changing I am sure would be talked about pretty heavily


I'll be going to one of those Q&A meetings they have since they want us to give feedback at the Uber Hub


----------



## SuzeCB

HRD2UBER said:


> Wow you're still waiting to get approved? Just recently uber took a month to approve my friend San Diego and she has a clean record


I drove for them for a year and a half. 3-in-3, none of which were my fault. Be careful. Lyft deactivated me. Uber wait-listed me until the first of the three falls off in September of 2019.


----------



## Tokichop

hulksmash said:


> If you log off or reject a ping, can't you just reset the surge meter by driving into a bigger surge area? I'll give up $3 for a chance at a bigger payout


From what I see so far, the $3 is pretty much a high surge (same color with the x2 - x2.5) and the surge had gotten much rarer than it was before. With this new system, if you drive through a surge zone, the highest dollar amount will be added to your next trip. But unlike before when you can be in the surge zone for awhile before getting a request, now it's nearly impossible to be in the surge zone.

Like I said if you log off and wait till you're in the zone to log back in, the surge is gone. If you stay on and drive there, they'll make sure you get a request in another direction before getting in the zone, if you decline and keep on driving, the surge will also be gone once you get there. If you're driving with a surge amount (again, you can be out of the surge zone and still carry that amount) and cancel a request, that amount will also disappear. So if you can somehow get a $5 dollar surge (yep that's high now), they will try to match you with a 20+mile trip somewhere faraway that used to cost a lot more. To sum up, while declaring it's to benefit drivers, they're actually lower prices for riders. 
Also since there's no definition of "long trips", don't expect them to change your fare. This was in a surge area that used to be x2 - x2.5...


----------



## hulksmash

Tokichop said:


> From what I see so far, the $3 is pretty much a high surge (same color with the x2 - x2.5) and the surge had gotten much rarer than it was before. With this new system, if you drive through a surge zone, the highest dollar amount will be added to your next trip. But unlike before when you can be in the surge zone for awhile before getting a request, now it's nearly impossible to be in the surge zone.
> 
> Like I said if you log off and wait till you're in the zone to log back in, the surge is gone. If you stay on and drive there, they'll make sure you get a request in another direction before getting in the zone, if you decline and keep on driving, the surge will also be gone once you get there. If you're driving with a surge amount (again, you can be out of the surge zone and still carry that amount) and cancel a request, that amount will also disappear. So if you can somehow get a $5 dollar surge (yep that's high now), they will try to match you with a 20+mile trip somewhere faraway that used to cost a lot more. To sum up, while declaring it's to benefit drivers, they're actually lower prices for riders.
> Also since there's no definition of "long trips", don't expect them to change your fare. This was in a surge area that used to be x2 - x2.5...
> 
> View attachment 232076
> 
> 
> View attachment 232079


If what you're saying is true, then every driver would need their own surge zone. In the old system, the surge map is the same for every driver, and it rises and falls at the same time for everyone. Are you saying that the surge will only go away for drivers that reject pings, and will remain for those who don't? It doesn't make sense for surges to disappear after one rejection if it's a sustained surge (Like at the end of a concert or ballgame). Then again Uber could do exactly this in order to control drivers even during high demand. How long does it take to get a new surge amount after rejecting a ping?

Don't kid yourself thinking this is to save riders money. I'd go back to the fare details and see how much the rider was charged. If it's anything over $50 then you know they still got charged at least 2x


----------



## YourPrivateDriver

hulksmash said:


> If what you're saying is true, then every driver would need their own surge zone. In the old system, the surge map is the same for every driver, and it rises and falls at the same time for everyone. Are you saying that the surge will only go away for drivers that reject pings, and will remain for those who don't? It doesn't make sense for surges to disappear after one rejection if it's a sustained surge (Like at the end of a concert or ballgame). Then again Uber could do exactly this in order to control drivers even during high demand. How long does it take to get a new surge amount after rejecting a ping?
> 
> Don't kid yourself thinking this is to save riders money. I'd go back to the fare details and see how much the rider was charged. If it's anything over $50 then you know they still got charged at least 2x


If you don't get a ride in the surge zone you carry around a surge token. Then when you get your next ride even if it isnt in the surge zone you spend that token you picked up. Its just like pokemon go


----------



## Awesomeness101

Tokichop said:


> From what I see so far, the $3 is pretty much a high surge (same color with the x2 - x2.5) and the surge had gotten much rarer than it was before. With this new system, if you drive through a surge zone, the highest dollar amount will be added to your next trip. But unlike before when you can be in the surge zone for awhile before getting a request, now it's nearly impossible to be in the surge zone.
> 
> Like I said if you log off and wait till you're in the zone to log back in, the surge is gone. If you stay on and drive there, they'll make sure you get a request in another direction before getting in the zone, if you decline and keep on driving, the surge will also be gone once you get there. If you're driving with a surge amount (again, you can be out of the surge zone and still carry that amount) and cancel a request, that amount will also disappear. So if you can somehow get a $5 dollar surge (yep that's high now), they will try to match you with a 20+mile trip somewhere faraway that used to cost a lot more. To sum up, while declaring it's to benefit drivers, they're actually lower prices for riders.
> Also since there's no definition of "long trips", don't expect them to change your fare. This was in a surge area that used to be x2 - x2.5...
> 
> View attachment 232076
> 
> 
> View attachment 232079


Lollllll **** that


----------



## touberornottouber

Don't forget they know where almost every passenger is going in advance of giving you the ping. They know the estimated value of the trip. It would be easy for them to see that you are due a surge and then say give you a really crappy minimum trip 25 minutes and 11 miles away. If you reject it then you lose your surge and they get to keep it. If you take it then they still win because now they made you take a crappy trip in order to earn that few extra dollars of surge.


----------



## f1zero

Didn’t read because every word was in bold....


----------



## Mista T

When the new surge crap hits my market I will be done driving late night. The ONLY reason I put up with drunks and reduced tips is because of the chance of getting that coveted $30-60 ride here and there. If that is taken away, then why would I bother to continue? I can drive any other time and make the exact same money.


----------



## hulksmash

Mista T said:


> When the new surge crap hits my market I will be done driving late night. The ONLY reason I put up with drunks and reduced tips is because of the chance of getting that coveted $30-60 ride here and there. If that is taken away, then why would I bother to continue? I can drive any other time and make the exact same money.


They don't need the bar close surge to be great, it just has to be better than the daytime. You either drive for mediocre pay at bar close or god awful pay during the day. If they made daytime driving equal to night time no one would work nights


----------



## Coachman

Mista T said:


> When the new surge crap hits my market I will be done driving late night. The ONLY reason I put up with drunks and reduced tips is because of the chance of getting that coveted $30-60 ride here and there. If that is taken away, then why would I bother to continue? I can drive any other time and make the exact same money.


I quit driving the drunks quite a while ago. The surge was so poor now and the rides usually so short that I was lucky to get a $10 ride on Saturday at bar closing. Wasn't worth it then. Certainly won't be worth it with the new system.


----------



## Coachman

hulksmash said:


> If they made daytime driving equal to night time no one would work nights


It looks like they're trying very hard to make that happen.


----------



## Loloboss

Mista T said:


> When the new surge crap hits my market I will be done driving late night. The ONLY reason I put up with drunks and reduced tips is because of the chance of getting that coveted $30-60 ride here and there. If that is taken away, then why would I bother to continue? I can drive any other time and make the exact same money.


I hope this new pricing doesn't hit Miami cause this part time gig will come to a complete end for me... I barely give rides any more as it as most never worth it unless it surges .


----------



## UberBeemer

touberornottouber said:


> If you reject it then you lose your surge and they get to keep it.


Doesnt it just go to the next driver?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Tokichop said:


> From what I see so far, the $3 is pretty much a high surge (same color with the x2 - x2.5) and the surge had gotten much rarer than it was before. With this new system, if you drive through a surge zone, the highest dollar amount will be added to your next trip. But unlike before when you can be in the surge zone for awhile before getting a request, now it's nearly impossible to be in the surge zone.
> 
> Like I said if you log off and wait till you're in the zone to log back in, the surge is gone. If you stay on and drive there, they'll make sure you get a request in another direction before getting in the zone, if you decline and keep on driving, the surge will also be gone once you get there. If you're driving with a surge amount (again, you can be out of the surge zone and still carry that amount) and cancel a request, that amount will also disappear. So if you can somehow get a $5 dollar surge (yep that's high now), they will try to match you with a 20+mile trip somewhere faraway that used to cost a lot more. To sum up, while declaring it's to benefit drivers, they're actually lower prices for riders.
> Also since there's no definition of "long trips", don't expect them to change your fare. This was in a surge area that used to be x2 - x2.5...
> 
> View attachment 232076
> 
> 
> View attachment 232079


Curious how you just earned the equivalent of $50/hr in OK and you are complaining.


----------



## Tokichop

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Curious how you just earned the equivalent of $50/hr in OK and you are complaining.


hmm... 
pickup time + luggages + drive time = about 50 minutes.
Distance to get there + driving distance = about 38 miles = $5 in gas.

Not sure if you included at least these factors and a few others...


----------



## Woohaa

Tokichop said:


> From what I see so far, the $3 is pretty much a high surge (same color with the x2 - x2.5) and the surge had gotten much rarer than it was before. With this new system, if you drive through a surge zone, the highest dollar amount will be added to your next trip. But unlike before when you can be in the surge zone for awhile before getting a request, now it's nearly impossible to be in the surge zone.
> 
> Like I said if you log off and wait till you're in the zone to log back in, the surge is gone. If you stay on and drive there, they'll make sure you get a request in another direction before getting in the zone, if you decline and keep on driving, the surge will also be gone once you get there. If you're driving with a surge amount (again, you can be out of the surge zone and still carry that amount) and cancel a request, that amount will also disappear. So if you can somehow get a $5 dollar surge (yep that's high now), they will try to match you with a 20+mile trip somewhere faraway that used to cost a lot more. To sum up, while declaring it's to benefit drivers, they're actually lower prices for riders.
> Also since there's no definition of "long trips", don't expect them to change your fare. This was in a surge area that used to be x2 - x2.5...
> 
> View attachment 232076
> 
> 
> View attachment 232079


Earning an extra $2 in surge fee for a 30 minute ride is crazy!


----------



## tarajt

HRD2UBER said:


> *So I went over the new surge pricing. They want feedbackgive them feedback on the you dont get your surge price on the next trip if you turn your app off, I gave them feedback But since they when we turn our apps totally off we should still get our fee when we log back on. I also told them its wrong especially with people who have disabilities like bladder control, back pains, and family emergencies and we have to turn off our apps it's so not fair. If we can sit in the airport queue 15mins or more and get a 5 Mile ride and can turn our apps off and head back to the airport and keep our place how come we cant do the same thing with this new surge pricing.. I feel it's just another way for them to get more money thru a loop hole..smh SO PLEASE GIVE FEEDBACK ON THIS ISSUE SINCE THEY WANT IT. LET THEM KNOW THEY NEED TO REEVALUATE it. READ BELOW
> 
> (Sometimes I don't get surge on my next trip. Why is that?)
> 
> When you reach a surge zone, the additional surge earnings will not be applied to your next trip if you are to cancel, reject, go offline, or change your trip preferences. Rider cancellations will not affect surge amounts.
> *


I turn off because I have to go to bathroom. I also turn off when I return to airport.



Woohaa said:


> Earning an extra $2 in surge fee for a 30 minute ride is crazy!


I have experienced this many times, especially with going to the LAX holding cell. 
Sounds like time to take legal action.


----------



## HRD2UBER

RedSteel said:


> Wait....what?
> 
> I googled this and don't see anything about new surge rules.... where did you see this.
> 
> Something this game changing I am sure would be talked about pretty heavily


It's only in certain states. Im in Phoenix They are using us as Guinea pigs first... and now if you are off line you can see the surges anymore as well...so much for 180 days of change


----------



## HRD2UBER

UberBeemer said:


> Doesnt it just go to the next driver?


That's what I'm saying


Failed Login said:


> One of many ways you get screwed with the new surge process. You'll figure our more as you get used to it. I gave 11 rides Saturday night in my normal shift 11pm to 3am. Uber made more than I did on 5 of them, including $9 more on one ride. Gave 3 rides on the way to the airport Monday morning early and Uber made more than me on 2 of those 3. Hope you guys don't find yourself in similar places.


I know exactly what you talking about. I picked up a airport ride and they took $11
On top of their fee. WTH!



Tokichop said:


> I live in OKC and normal trips to airport from my area is about $20. Old surge (x1.5 - x2.5) was around $30 - $50, new surge now is $22.75.
> Read the description on surge adjustment for long trips (mine was 29 miles and 35 minutes long) so I emailed them asking what do they considered as a long trip. Got an email back 14 hours later said "adjustments are only made to very long trips". Man that was a good laugh...
> Also heads up:
> . Haven't seen anything over $6 on the new surge.
> . Surge areas don't seem to last anything longer than before like they said.
> . Surge pops up in a planned distance from you so that you'll most likely get a request midway heading there. Don't bother logging off and drive there, you know that extra 3 bucks will be gone once you log back in


You cant see the surges now not in less you are online


----------



## #professoruber

JimKE said:


> If they apply the Charlotte experiment nationwide, *you guys who drive late nights* are going to have to re-think your limitless Uber careers.
> 
> The only reason to drive late nights is surge. If they take away surge -- which this does -- you'd have to be brain-dead to drive late nights.
> 
> Screw the drunks -- tell them to walk to the Greenlight Hub for a ride the next morning.


I think Uber already thought this through with the ants. Data supports that they will drive regardless of surge or with a minimal boost on the trip. My estimates are that 20% of the drivers will work the surge and the remaining 80% will continue to just drive.

Just this last weekend, we had 2.5 and 3.0 boosts. I just watched drivers cruising in before the boosts started. It's gonna be rough for many drivers who depend on surge rides to balance out there earnings. At base fare, I run less than $1 per mile. With surge mixed in, I run anywhere between $1-2 per mile.


----------



## OGT

Tokichop said:


> From what I see so far, the $3 is pretty much a high surge (same color with the x2 - x2.5) and the surge had gotten much rarer than it was before. With this new system, if you drive through a surge zone, the highest dollar amount will be added to your next trip. But unlike before when you can be in the surge zone for awhile before getting a request, now it's nearly impossible to be in the surge zone.
> 
> Like I said if you log off and wait till you're in the zone to log back in, the surge is gone. If you stay on and drive there, they'll make sure you get a request in another direction before getting in the zone, if you decline and keep on driving, the surge will also be gone once you get there. If you're driving with a surge amount (again, you can be out of the surge zone and still carry that amount) and cancel a request, that amount will also disappear. So if you can somehow get a $5 dollar surge (yep that's high now), they will try to match you with a 20+mile trip somewhere faraway that used to cost a lot more. To sum up, while declaring it's to benefit drivers, they're actually lower prices for riders.
> Also since there's no definition of "long trips", don't expect them to change your fare. This was in a surge area that used to be x2 - x2.5...
> 
> View attachment 232076
> 
> 
> View attachment 232079


What did the pax pay for this fare?


----------



## Failed Login

HRD2UBER said:


> It's only in certain states. Im in Phoenix They are using us as Guinea pigs first... and now if you are off line you can see the surges anymore as well...so much for 180 days of change


It started in Charlotte October 1st. We've had to endure it for 8 months now, alone, as they tried to tweak it. The amount we lost would be hard to quantify. Until April, you didn't get the higher of the surge in your bubble or the surge where the rider was located. So we got screwed out of many more until they changed that. We had figured out to just not accept rides that were located in a surge if we, the driver, were not in there. I guess after 6+ months of increased wait times for riders, they made the adjustment. But we've had these capped $1 and $2 surges for 8 months now. Welcome to the exclusive club!! You guys can join us as charter members...


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Tokichop said:


> hmm...
> pickup time + luggages + drive time = about 50 minutes.
> Distance to get there + driving distance = about 38 miles = $5 in gas.
> 
> Not sure if you included at least these factors and a few others...


Dude. You drive in Oklahoma. $50/hr there is the eq of $150/hr in the major markets like SF, NYC, LA... and earnings like that are a fantasy. I'm not mad at you for earning as much as you can, but you definitely shouldn't be complaing.


----------



## Tokichop

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Dude. You drive in Oklahoma. $50/hr there is the eq of $150/hr in the major markets like SF, NYC, LA... and earnings like that are a fantasy. I'm not mad at you for earning as much as you can, but you definitely shouldn't be complaing.


man... the thread is about the new surge and I gave an example of a particular one and how the new method is different from the old one as far as the potential income. If my comment came off like a complaint, it was about new system in general, for which I chose this ride to highlight the differences. Certainly didn't mean to come off like a greedy brat


----------



## Dredrummond

Tokichop said:


> man... the thread is about the new surge and I gave an example of a particular one and how the new method is different from the old one as far as the potential income. If my comment came off like a complaint, it was about new system in general, for which I chose this ride to highlight the differences. Certainly didn't mean to come off like a greedy brat


That fare is trash don't listen to him


----------



## Drivincrazy

Consider demanding up front "temporary fuel surcharge". Airlines, as independent contractors do it. Uber insists we are independent contractors so we should be able to do it also. If Uber deactivates us for doing so, we immediately file for Unemployment benefits...because we became employees when Uber denied us normal independent contractor operational financial decisions. By the time it gets to LV, I am likely to try it because...what do I have to lose? A crappy job/gig? If pax want to cancel, let 'em...$5 cancel fee. 
Uber will not tolerate this so, it is pretty much forcing the issue...to be settled in court.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I'm looking forward to the new surge...

Drivers are gonna stop screwing around during surge time, $2.25 extra won't get the drivers fighting traffic at the Orlando Magic arena for 20 minutes like a 3X surge does now.

Downtown at the clubs on friday night?

$2.25 extra? I doubt that.


But a customer who can't get an uber WILL flag down a taxi that's cruising right by.


----------



## anteetr

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm looking forward to the new surge...
> 
> Drivers are gonna stop screwing around during surge time, $2.25 extra won't get the drivers fighting traffic at the Orlando Magic arena for 20 minutes like a 3X surge does now.
> 
> Downtown at the clubs on friday night?
> 
> $2.25 extra? I doubt that.
> 
> But a customer who can't get an uber WILL flag down a taxi that's cruising right by.


And uber deserves exactly that for their arrogance and stupidity.


----------



## Drivincrazy

It should be interesting...when I am patient...wait for higher surge...i usually get it. Wait. Wait. Wait. Uber doesn't want to lose the ride to Lyft, so they will raise the new fixed surge amounts. I don't care if I lose a low paying ride. I already know what thousands of rides do to your car; I will not beat my car up for Uber profit. I will for personal profit. Waiting is crucial to profit and the more we wait collectively...the more profit for all.


----------



## Bjnesbitt

HRD2UBER said:


> That's what I'm saying
> 
> I know exactly what you talking about. I picked up a airport ride and they took $11
> On top of their fee. WTH!
> 
> You cant see the surges now not in less you are online


I'm also an OKC DRIVWR


Tokichop said:


> I live in OKC and normal trips to airport from my area is about $20. Old surge (x1.5 - x2.5) was around $30 - $50, new surge now is $22.75.
> Read the description on surge adjustment for long trips (mine was 29 miles and 35 minutes long) so I emailed them asking what do they considered as a long trip. Got an email back 14 hours later said "adjustments are only made to very long trips". Man that was a good laugh...
> Also heads up:
> . Haven't seen anything over $6 on the new surge.
> . Surge areas don't seem to last anything longer than before like they said.
> . Surge pops up in a planned distance from you so that you'll most likely get a request midway heading there. Don't bother logging off and drive there, you know that extra 3 bucks will be gone once you log back in


I drive OKC market too and the new flat rate surge is crap. The days of 5x-9x surge for bar time and college football games paid out 30 to 45 percent more driver pay than the new flat rate BS!!! Rides that we commonly get in OKC 20-30 miles used to be $30-$50 during high demand surge time. Now they range from $20-$35. Because the new Flate surge of $1-$9 is all you get no matter what the Uber Terms or Service said about giving you more money when the ride is long due to mileage and time BS!!!

Oh and get this. Back when Surge was a multiplier driver pay out per mile was always double or more for XL as compared to X. Well not now according to Uber support. When I requested to change ride to XL via the in-app support because more than 4 passengers, the response from Uber suppport: Amount would be less if we changed the fare to XL from X. That's never the case and hasn't been for 2.5 years since I've been driving.

Now how the heck is that mathematically possible when UberX base fare per mile and minute are half that of UberXL?

Anyone care to explain that to me because when I called Uber support and talked to senior lead on duty, he also couldn't make sense as to how uberX fare was higher than the UberXl. I told him we are part of the new test markets where Uber is testing flat rate surge and he said "Sorry come again I've never heard of that, hold one minute while I check with my manager on that". 5 minutes later, "Sir I am unable to assist you in this matter due to the fact our staff have not been trained and have no knowledge on how to deal with this Beta/Pilot SURGE program. I'm going to ask our SME in Surge department to reach out and gather information on this to try and determine what is wrong with the surge pricing. Of course never received email from anyone at Uber.

Needless to say 3 weeks later since this has gone live in OKC I haven't been online. Not worth my time and I'm passing that on to the Uber Drivers Advocate group, Local Uber green hub support and other social platforms like this to get the message out so people know they need to band together and top Uner from stealing money from driver that is rightfully theirs. Driving for 50% or less fare is not acceptable. When we should be making 65% to 80% depending on when you first started driving.


----------



## Bjnesbitt

Failed Login said:


> It started in Charlotte October 1st. We've had to endure it for 8 months now, alone, as they tried to tweak it. The amount we lost would be hard to quantify. Until April, you didn't get the higher of the surge in your bubble or the surge where the rider was located. So we got screwed out of many more until they changed that. We had figured out to just not accept rides that were located in a surge if we, the driver, were not in there. I guess after 6+ months of increased wait times for riders, they made the adjustment. But we've had these capped $1 and $2 surges for 8 months now. Welcome to the exclusive club!! You guys can join us as charter members...


Wow 8 months. That's got to have hit the money aka pocket book a little. Why are these markets that have had it now for 8 or longer months not pausing back making your voice heard by using big media and other means to make Uber realize they are about to loose a big chunk of revenue to Lyft, Taxi or other ride request services.


----------



## erice1031

Because big media use Uber themselves for “low cost” rides and don’t see the value in reporting anything that isn’t critical of the President. 

I’m a Charlotte driver, we actually had local news do a small segment on this new system when it first started, the result = no one cares. 5 weeks ago they capped the surge system at 1.8x or about 6.75 according to new surge rates. I use surge chaser and have pins setup all across my area which has allowed me to see the multiplier from the old system and it’s corelation to the new dollar amount. 

I have historical Uber surge data from Charlotte dating back to a year before the new surge experiment began. It remains current and I would love to use it against Uber in a class action. If anyone figures out a way to stick it back to Uber please send me a message. 

I’ve watched them tweak this new system to the states it’s in today, and I can assure any driver reading that Uber is coming for your money.


----------



## dryverjohn

If Lyft would do a little more Prime time, I would turn off Uber completely. Problem is Lyft offers reliable Prime time at bar close and if the airport is slammed, otherwise it last 30 seconds around CLT.


----------



## Failed Login

Erice is correct. They have now apparently capped our fixed surge in Charlotte. There is something funny going on. For one, when the fixed surge experiment started, the airport was capped at $5.75, where it remains today. It may have a $1 surge, but never over $5.75. Think about that if you take someone to Ashville or Columbia, or another 1+hour trip. But the real funny business is that the last 3 Saturday nights, Uber has put the same static surge map over downtown "uptown" from 1:50am until 2:50am. This has always been the highest surge amounts in the metro area week in and week out during bar close time. Most Saturday nights it would get over $10 and up to $17. THe past 3 Saturday nights, the same surge map popped up at 1:50am and never changes. The amounts don't change and neither do the hotter spots. It's strange because it is so unique and the higher, $3 amounts are in little pockets where there is nothing. For instance, there is a $3 zone the shape of an 8 that starts at 3rd St and runs up Caldwell to 9th street. It's only 1 block wide at the widest parts of the two circles of the 8. There are no bars or anything there, but it serves to identify that it is indeed the same surge map that was used in previous weeks. Those odd, unique shapes within the map are a dead giveaway that it's the same map. That tells me they aren't using the "algorithms" or "models" that they always point to when calculating where surges are and how much they are. That's pure bologna based on the last 3 weeks. We need answers on this stuff. Why would they cap the amount at such a low dollar and why would they use a pre-determined static map rather than let the demand drive the surge. Like I've said in other posts, I've been the only driver online within the full I-277 loop during the 2am bar close time and the surge remained this $3 amount. When I'd go online my phone would go crazy with requests, which I'd decline, but the surge wouldn't change until it disappears about 2:50am.


----------



## Mista T

We have the new surge on Lyft in my market. It is painfully obvious that the surge is not to get you to pay you for a big ride, instead the surge is to modify your behavior pattern and entice you to go into a certain area.


----------



## Bjnesbitt

Mista T said:


> We have the new surge on Lyft in my market. It is painfully obvious that the surge is not to get you to pay you for a big ride, instead the surge is to modify your behavior pattern and entice you to go into a certain area.


What market do you work in?


----------



## Mista T

Portland


----------



## dryverjohn

Failed Login said:


> Erice is correct. They have now apparently capped our fixed surge in Charlotte. There is something funny going on. For one, when the fixed surge experiment started, the airport was capped at $5.75, where it remains today. It may have a $1 surge, but never over $5.75. Think about that if you take someone to Ashville or Columbia, or another 1+hour trip. But the real funny business is that the last 3 Saturday nights, Uber has put the same static surge map over downtown "uptown" from 1:50am until 2:50am. This has always been the highest surge amounts in the metro area week in and week out during bar close time. Most Saturday nights it would get over $10 and up to $17. THe past 3 Saturday nights, the same surge map popped up at 1:50am and never changes. The amounts don't change and neither do the hotter spots. It's strange because it is so unique and the higher, $3 amounts are in little pockets where there is nothing. For instance, there is a $3 zone the shape of an 8 that starts at 3rd St and runs up Caldwell to 9th street. It's only 1 block wide at the widest parts of the two circles of the 8. There are no bars or anything there, but it serves to identify that it is indeed the same surge map that was used in previous weeks. Those odd, unique shapes within the map are a dead giveaway that it's the same map. That tells me they aren't using the "algorithms" or "models" that they always point to when calculating where surges are and how much they are. That's pure bologna based on the last 3 weeks. We need answers on this stuff. Why would they cap the amount at such a low dollar and why would they use a pre-determined static map rather than let the demand drive the surge. Like I've said in other posts, I've been the only driver online within the full I-277 loop during the 2am bar close time and the surge remained this $3 amount. When I'd go online my phone would go crazy with requests, which I'd decline, but the surge wouldn't change until it disappears about 2:50am.


Yes, I turn off Uber at 1:40am and just take Lyft rides Friday and Saturday night. I am noticing the same thing at CLT, I just keep both apps open and take Lyft and turn down Uber, if Prime time comes into play. Today it paid off with 25% Prime Time from Lyft to Rockville, then took someone from Rockville to Charlotte on Uber.

Last night I made $18 with $5.50 Surge from Uber to University. Uber Charged $36 and pocketed about the same amount I did. I hope they lose every lawsuit headed their way.


----------



## Noonespecial

Failed Login said:


> Erice is correct. They have now apparently capped our fixed surge in Charlotte. There is something funny going on. For one, when the fixed surge experiment started, the airport was capped at $5.75, where it remains today. It may have a $1 surge, but never over $5.75. Think about that if you take someone to Ashville or Columbia, or another 1+hour trip. But the real funny business is that the last 3 Saturday nights, Uber has put the same static surge map over downtown "uptown" from 1:50am until 2:50am. This has always been the highest surge amounts in the metro area week in and week out during bar close time. Most Saturday nights it would get over $10 and up to $17. THe past 3 Saturday nights, the same surge map popped up at 1:50am and never changes. The amounts don't change and neither do the hotter spots. It's strange because it is so unique and the higher, $3 amounts are in little pockets where there is nothing. For instance, there is a $3 zone the shape of an 8 that starts at 3rd St and runs up Caldwell to 9th street. It's only 1 block wide at the widest parts of the two circles of the 8. There are no bars or anything there, but it serves to identify that it is indeed the same surge map that was used in previous weeks. Those odd, unique shapes within the map are a dead giveaway that it's the same map. That tells me they aren't using the "algorithms" or "models" that they always point to when calculating where surges are and how much they are. That's pure bologna based on the last 3 weeks. We need answers on this stuff. Why would they cap the amount at such a low dollar and why would they use a pre-determined static map rather than let the demand drive the surge. Like I've said in other posts, I've been the only driver online within the full I-277 loop during the 2am bar close time and the surge remained this $3 amount. When I'd go online my phone would go crazy with requests, which I'd decline, but the surge wouldn't change until it disappears about 2:50am.


Everyone complaining about the new surge.... But your complaints are worthless because you're all still driving. The ONLY WAY to get the old surge back is to never take the new surge rides..... If EVERYONE shut down at 11:45 and went home, the old surge would come back. But, instead you all keep taking the rides and complaining...... WASTE OF TIME. UBER DON'T CARE ABOUT YOU OR ANY DRIVER. THE ONLY THING THEY'LL RESPOND TO IS IF THE NEW SURGE COST THEM MONEY.

DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 11:45
DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 11:45
DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 11:45

So enjoy your crappy $5 extra driving drunks home since you're not willing to do what it takes to fix it.



dryverjohn said:


> Yes, I turn off Uber at 1:40am and just take Lyft rides Friday and Saturday night. I am noticing the same thing at CLT, I just keep both apps open and take Lyft and turn down Uber, if Prime time comes into play. Today it paid off with 25% Prime Time from Lyft to Rockville, then took someone from Rockville to Charlotte on Uber.
> 
> Last night I made $18 with $5.50 Surge from Uber to University. Uber Charged $36 and pocketed about the same amount I did. I hope they lose every lawsuit headed their way.


There won't be any lawsuits.... The laws and the president/congress don't care about you.... They only care about big business..... Only an idiot thinks Uber cares about you the driver..... Stop taking the new surge rides, MAKE UBER LOSE MONEY.

DO NOT DRIVE PAST 11:45
DO NOT DRIVE PAST 11:45
DO NOT DRIVE PAST 11:45


----------



## Bjnesbitt

Noonespecial said:


> Everyone complaining about the new surge.... But your complaints are worthless because you're all still driving. The ONLY WAY to get the old surge back is to never take the new surge rides..... If EVERYONE shut down at 11:45 and went home, the old surge would come back. But, instead you all keep taking the rides and complaining...... WASTE OF TIME. UBER DON'T CARE ABOUT YOU OR ANY DRIVER. THE ONLY THING THEY'LL RESPOND TO IS IF THE NEW SURGE COST THEM MONEY.
> 
> DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 11:45
> DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 11:45
> DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 11:45
> 
> OF COURSE, moron trump supporters will never understand this...... So enjoy your crappy $5 extra driving drunks home since you're not willing to do what it takes to fix it.
> 
> There won't be any lawsuits.... The laws and the president/congress don't care about you.... They only care about big business..... Only an idiot thinks Uber cares about you the driver..... Stop taking the new surge rides, MAKE UBER LOSE MONEY.
> 
> DO NOT DRIVE PAST 11:45
> DO NOT DRIVE PAST 11:45
> DO NOT DRIVE PAST 11:45
> 
> THERE, a simple slogan that even a trump supporter can remember.


You are 100 % correct.
 UBER

Haven't driven for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Failed Login

Noonespecial said:


> Everyone complaining about the new surge.... But your complaints are worthless because you're all still driving. The ONLY WAY to get the old surge back is to never take the new surge rides..... If EVERYONE shut down at 11:45 and went home, the old surge would come back. But, instead you all keep taking the rides and complaining...... WASTE OF TIME. UBER DON'T CARE ABOUT YOU OR ANY DRIVER. THE ONLY THING THEY'LL RESPOND TO IS IF THE NEW SURGE COST THEM MONEY.
> 
> DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 11:45
> DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 11:45
> DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 11:45
> 
> So enjoy your crappy $5 extra driving drunks home since you're not willing to do what it takes to fix it.
> 
> There won't be any lawsuits.... The laws and the president/congress don't care about you.... They only care about big business..... Only an idiot thinks Uber cares about you the driver..... Stop taking the new surge rides, MAKE UBER LOSE MONEY.
> 
> DO NOT DRIVE PAST 11:45
> DO NOT DRIVE PAST 11:45
> DO NOT DRIVE PAST 11:45


I'm sure you'll decline every surge ride once the new program hits your city. We'll sit back and wait for you to show your trip history to prove it... Much easier said than done. I drive only on Saturday night, late night. I work out of town every week so it's the only time I could drive and not miss family time. As if I need to explain myself. Surge rides are about 67% of my trips. I've got 4-6 weeks more to drive and meet a goal and I'm done for good anyway.

But, there's other ways to get a point across than my quitting. There's 1,000 drovers in Charlotte, with many being former cab drivers. 90% of the drivers have no clue how they are getting screwed, and half of the 10% that do know, don't care. So the 6 of us on here that care enough to spread the word, would have no impact on Uber if we stopped accepting surge rides. Pipedream... But what we can do is continue to call support and supervisors on a weekly basis, continue to visit the Green Light station weekly, gather data on what is happening and report it to other drivers to keep them informed, spread the new practices of screwing drivers on social media, and inform riders as to what is taking place. You can cast stones all you want, but let's see what happens when the rubber hits the road in your town. And yes, it appears Lyft is going the same route with surge. So just stating, "I'm a gonna switch that there Uber off and skidaddle over to Lyft jus to show 'em" won't be accomplishing anything.


----------



## OGT

I love the new surge system. Hopes it goes nationwide. All you crybabies go find a different job. All you do is drive? $12 an hr compensation is all this job deserves. Go educate yourself and get a real job. For all you losers that want to keep driving, drive a cab. Lol, cracks me up when ubers drivers say lets sue. They dont force you to drive do they? If the compensation is not worth the time, move on. Thats how this is supposed to work in a free economy right?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Tokichop said:


> From what I see so far, the $3 is pretty much a high surge (same color with the x2 - x2.5) and the surge had gotten much rarer than it was before. With this new system, if you drive through a surge zone, the highest dollar amount will be added to your next trip. But unlike before when you can be in the surge zone for awhile before getting a request, now it's nearly impossible to be in the surge zone.
> 
> Like I said if you log off and wait till you're in the zone to log back in, the surge is gone. If you stay on and drive there, they'll make sure you get a request in another direction before getting in the zone, if you decline and keep on driving, the surge will also be gone once you get there. If you're driving with a surge amount (again, you can be out of the surge zone and still carry that amount) and cancel a request, that amount will also disappear. So if you can somehow get a $5 dollar surge (yep that's high now), they will try to match you with a 20+mile trip somewhere faraway that used to cost a lot more. To sum up, while declaring it's to benefit drivers, they're actually lower prices for riders.
> Also since there's no definition of "long trips", don't expect them to change your fare. This was in a surge area that used to be x2 - x2.5...
> 
> View attachment 232076
> 
> 
> View attachment 232079


WOW 28 mile trip and all you get is $2.75 extra ????

glad I've been doing Lyft since they rolled out Express Poop

Can people start posting some of their ride fare breakdowns where it was surging and Uber is getting more than half the fare while you are stuck with $5.75 or less ?


----------

